# I'm humbled????



## devildog (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm new here I haven't had time to fill anything out about me. I'm 17, I live in South Mississippi. I been predator hunting for a year now but I keep runnig into problems. After I get done with distress calls I like to hit the howler for example last night I got Three packs to cut up, two were a mile away, one was 100 yards down wind, and a lonesome alfa male about 100 yards up wind making a sound I never heard. He was barking more and his howls sounded like if you were blowing on a howl quivering your bottom jaw I dont know how to explain it







. I went after him, everything was in my favor but he wouldn't come in. My question is after you get them to talk back whats the next step?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I believe in your case he had busted you. Nothing to do but pack up or try to get a sight on him from a distance and pop him, tuff to do ! ! Try again on another day in the area but use a differant set up and sound. Always try to work them in from up wind.

Hey welcome DD , stick around alway nice to have young blood around here !


----------



## devildog (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks, is there a good site were you can figure out different howls its killing me to find out what he was doing. It was almost like a hyper dog running in circles barking with that weird howl. A breeding call was the only thing I can think of.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you sure it was a coyote? Some domestics howl back to them(or a caller). I agree with OAC though try again in a few days using a different set up, and sounds too. Try www.varmintals.com they have a large selection of calls to listen to. They may have it.
Welcome to the forum devildog.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds like he was upset. Like YD said you may have had a feral or domistic dog there ? They howl too...but tend to be less shy than yotes.

Lets us know how it turns out !


----------



## devildog (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll keep yall posted it was deffently the alfa male I been after but he just decided to throw a new tick at me. Although I have seen a (Germanyote) half German Shepard half coyote at my house snow white but thats 30 mles away.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Now that would be a nice catch ....


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Maybe you should stay away from the howls for a bit. Try starting your caller out on low volume then increase it as you make your stand, plus dont over call it let it run for a min then stop for a min or two, try diffrent calls woodpecker diss is a good one


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Have you tried the pup distress call yet? It has been calling uncallable yotes in the last month and half. If not try it. Start off with it.


----------



## devildog (Jan 19, 2011)

Will the wood pecker distress work at night? I need to get one bad. Furtaker I been practicing the Ki Yi but I cant seem to master it enough to take it out yet I've been working hard on it that might be the golden ticket for these yotes.


----------



## devildog (Jan 19, 2011)

On a call said:


> Now that would be a nice catch ....


I've been looking for him he runs the roads looking for roadkill all the time.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

devildog said:


> I've been looking for him he runs the roads looking for roadkill all the time.


Just be pateint but....persistant and you might get lucky ! You might even set some traps or bait him to an area you can glass off the road.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats right be patient, you'll get him. You need to try something new though, as I fear he is on to you.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers....differant angle or find some road kill and make a bait station you can glass.


----------



## devildog (Jan 19, 2011)

I think I'm going to start picking up road kill and throwing it in a certain spot for now on.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just be mindful of diseases and others property.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Pup distress may bring'em closer, this time of the year a female yote call may work on the alpha male it is breeding season! and they are Scattering pretty bad at times guess its according to how hard it is to find a female in season. Welcome to the site good to see another hunter from MS on here! Good Info on here and good Folks on here as well!! BE PATIENT!!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

devildog said:


> Will the wood pecker distress work at night? I need to get one bad. Furtaker I been practicing the Ki Yi but I cant seem to master it enough to take it out yet I've been working hard on it that might be the golden ticket for these yotes.


Yes it works great at night, member most predators hunt at night and any distress sounds will bring them in to check it out, also be mindfull of what your calling and how long your calling for. Make mental notes of the time you spend on each stand.Dont rush it cause they will come in sooner or later. Watch your moon phases also cause if it's a full moon be well covered up cause they will highlight you. If you hear alot of them barking and calling to each other but not coming in to your call that means you have been busted might as well go to another stand


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

It sounds to me like the upwind coyote had you busted. Maybe he knew you were there or maybe he had a bad experience last time he heard that particular call.

Might wanna check local laws on picking up roadkill. It illegal in Texas.


----------



## dpeymus (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Devildog,

Now that you've got them figured out, at least in terms of them being around - try laying off the howling entirely. Sounds like there's a lot of dogs around there, so try getting in closer and hitting them with some distress calls. If you've got a couple of packs there, they may be interested in having something larger for dinner - have you tried some fawn, goat or lamb distress calls out on them?


----------



## devildog (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank, lots of good info I will try It all. I've backed off that spot for about a month now. I'm about to go try it out again. I'm working on making a calf sound like if it was separated from the cow. That would be a killer call!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That will work for you dd, just be sure to watch your wind. Good luck and take pics.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

It sounds to me that he had you busted I hate to say it but I've heard that sound more than once. Even at night you still have to use the terrain to get into a spot without being seen or heard remember they can see better than you can. So keep out of sight sneak into a spot and watch the wind. Good luck shoot straight.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

devildog said:


> Thank, lots of good info I will try It all. I've backed off that spot for about a month now. I'm about to go try it out again. I'm working on making a calf sound like if it was separated from the cow. That would be a killer call!


moooooooo moooooo mooooo milk mom


----------

